#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Тхеравадины в Минске?

## fkruk

Подскажите, добрые друзья, есть ли тхеравадины в Минске?
Спасибо!

----------


## Топпер

> Подскажите, добрые друзья, есть ли тхеравадины в Минске?
> Спасибо!


Есть.
Плюс есть ещё несколько людей.

----------

fkruk (30.07.2011)

----------

